# Advice please



## dhvenant (Apr 23, 2011)

I have recently started training.

I am 24 and want to start competing in amateur mma in the next 3-4yrs. I am currently training MMA, kickboxing here-

About Us | Rapid Combat System (Luton Kickboxing)

I am finding the classes good and want to keep them up.

The problem is they are only once per week and its not enough.

What else should I take up? I have four options-

1.Thai boxing 1-2 times per week.

2.Join a boxing gym, train 2-3 times per week here.

3.Start training traditional Atemi Ju-Jitsu once per week.

4.Tae Kwon Do 1-2 times per week.

(I will still continue with the rapid combat kickboxing classes

which ever option I choose)

Any other advice will be much appreciated.

Regards D.Venant


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd say Thai .. if you enjoy kickboxing, you'll love muay thai

atemi ju jitsu .. why not BJJ ?

I dont rate tae kwan do

and boxing .. isnt as fun or rewaring as MT

However .. Most gyms will offer you a free taster session, call them up and see if they do, try and get one taster session for each and see which YOU enjoy the most


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

For MMA you need the correct blend of conditioning, strength, striking, grappling and submissions so I would recommend suplimenting your kickboxing lessons with freestyle wrestling and BJJ as well as a dedicated MMA session that allows you to throw them all together. Add a healthy diet and perhaps a little normal gym work too.


----------



## dhvenant (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeh, I weight train 3-4 times per week and run aswell.

I have been mixing up my training lately using kettlebells, calisthenics,

combat specific training, aswell as heavy dumbell and barbell work.

I have a relatively high protein diet, try to get about 120-150g every day. I consume about 2500kcal.

Freestyle wrestling sounds good anybody know where I could do this in Bedfordshire/Hertfordshire area?

Thanks for the replies.

Also will thai boxing technique, stance etc, comliment or clash with what I am already learning?


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

Storm Gym - Home

have u tried here?

not sure how close

Nak Soo

is to u but tim thomas trains there


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Like said above storm gym is in luton, theres a carlson gracie black belt bjj instructor in luton on tuesday. Theres another bjj purple belt in luton too, and in hitchin and biggleswade. Theres andy nugent in letchworth(brown belt bjj) with stand up. Loads of places round to train, even if you can get upto bedford, theres eagles thai(who do mma and have a brown bjj belt on board) and theres east area thai boxing all over (bedford, shefford, hitchin, stevenage).


----------



## Saffer (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm In Luton as well.

You have 3 Muay Thai camps in Luton, BJJ with a Purple Belt in Sundon Park 3 times a week (with access to black belt legend in MK). Storm Gym as mentioned (I believe they are opening their own facililty soon, don't quote me though)

I wouldn't bother with the TKD in Luton.


----------



## Rogers180 (Apr 30, 2010)

Forget TKD in my opinion. If you want to seriously start fighting you better get some BJJ in and be good on the ground. Especially amatuer bouts where head strikes may not be allowed and you will have to rely on grappling to finish guys.

Just my thoughts but if the guys are saying there are legit BJJ instructors in your area you should use them.


----------

